# Business opportunity



## Scentsylady (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi all,

My name is Chrissy and I run my own business selling Scentsy. Come September 1st, Scentsy will be available in Australia. Scentsy is a great company with many opportunities to advance. Your earnings are based on the time and work you put into your business. We are a company that sells Warner's that warm oil based food grade wax to scent your home, office or anywhere you would like to enjoy it. We also sell layers products which consists of laundry soap, body spray, lotion, shower gels etc. we have over 80 different scents and are always adding more. This business has picked up fast in Canada and the United States. To see more on what Scentsy has to offer visit my website at cgrace.scentsy.ca. If you would like to join contact me through my page. I would love to have you on my team. If you have Facebook let me know I can add you to our opportunity group. I forgot to add when you work for Scentsy you can earn all exclusive trips just by sharing our products. Don't miss out on this great opportunity.


----------



## Johnson1236 (Sep 10, 2013)

It is a good opportunity and nowadays, it is noticed that the job and business opportunities are reduced and people don't find more opportunities and the better for an employer is to avail the opportunity that is given.

Financial Advisor Brisbane


----------



## vishalverma (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Scentsylady,

Sounds Interesting, I'd suggest here Business2sell which is a good website in Australia, where entrepreneur can find lots of business and franchise opportunities and business owners can upload their businesses for sale.


----------



## anderson (Nov 1, 2013)

*Very Good Opportunity Chrissy!!!*

Nice Opportunity Chrissy,

Really good concept with great ideas. I really appreciate your great hardwork too. I would always like to help you if I come into any help of yours. I have many friends in Australia, and I will surly let them know about this...

Best regards,
Anderson


----------



## alllena679 (Nov 23, 2013)

*Hey*

This is really a very good opportunity...my friend is there so i can send her this Forum URL so she can use it  Thanks


----------



## shailc2013 (Dec 7, 2013)

The Best restaurant for Italian and Mediterranean food at Perth Fratelli Sorrento. Its aim to achieve a unique dining experience and they have a reputation for modern innovative cuisine, excellent customer service, and a great atmosphere. Fratelli Sorrento Restaurant is perfect for a quiet dinner for two, group parties, business meetings, wedding venues, wedding catering, Catering and more. The interiors of the restaurant give a very comfortable atmosphere to all.

Fratelli Sorrento is the best to provide the best catering services in Perth. They have expertise in Restaurant, Catering, Wedding planning, Wedding catering and also provide Wedding Venues Perth. The decor, the food and the wine. The wine list is extensive, truly international and affordable as well as being vividly displayed, even the flavors and creating dishes which are delicious. Fratelli is available for Weddings, Corporate Christmas Parties and Celebrations.


----------

